# Free Dirt 2 ! **Look**



## Fallen Angel -X

In ty

Will post background in a few mins

Will cook something up ^_^

heres a few attempts


----------



## SniperXX

In.

I like this one.

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/w_show/jes...-1200-1639.jpg


----------



## Gunfire

First


----------



## i360

In.

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/w_show/jes...-1080-2523.jpg


----------



## Sgtbash

You put one image per reply after I put this


----------



## Sgtbash

Take that for a selection! ( I really would like Dirt 2







)


----------



## Luass Hole

nipples


----------



## Emerican

^
official winner.


----------



## Luass Hole

lol, i didnt notice her nipples where showing :O


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## .:hybrid:.




----------



## Yumyums

http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...el-3006031.jpg


----------



## Pankie

need moar jbiel !

Remember guys, one per reply. And if possible 16:9

I'll be posting more freebies this month too for sure! great turn out


----------



## xBISHOPx

Love Jessica Biel but I've never found a decent wallpaper :/. I've always found that sticking with windows wallpapers or plain colors keeps things nice and simple and doesn't give such a cluttered feeling:

Some of my favorites:
Weathered Windows
Luxury Windows
Black Matter
Black Background Set
Colors


----------



## getbigtony

not 1080p!


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweaker123* 
in

lol nice


----------



## cl04k3d

I realize its 1920x1200 but still will fit nice.

in!


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## muselmane

he really wants this copy of this fine racing game



these two do too


----------



## Laten

/ http://mi9.com/c10p3g3785f1i57242/co...e-in-the-dark/


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweaker123* 







[/URL][/IMG]

in

I see what you did thar








Quite amazing how famous actresses reveal so much skeen.


----------



## Renton81

In, i see people giving 3 per post so i've given 3 =p (i think 3 max is fair







)


----------



## asabaraba




----------



## ignite




----------



## Stewart=B

yep, that should get me my free copy of dirt 2


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## Tech-Boy

I would really like this. Not Jessica, but here is my attempt with my fav wallpaper:










Didn't say if it is allowed to post more than one image so i am leaving it at one


----------



## Lord Xeb

I do not need Dirt 2 (because I already have it) but I will post backgrounds anyways.


----------



## Rocket7

My favorite


----------



## Pacman2

I was very close to showing a pic of jessica biel that would closely resemble something from a porn film... but decided to go with this as it was more near the 1080p resolution xD

Simple and clean


----------



## ChickenInferno




----------



## Tekgun

Not Jessica Biel but any port in a storm right?


----------



## lurkingdevil




----------



## AOwpr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I would really like this. Not Jessica, but here is my attempt with my fav wallpaper:










Didn't say if it is allowed to post more than one image so i am leaving it at one

I have 400 or so wallpapers that I rotate with Allwallpapers Lite, and this is probably my favorite too. Cheers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I do not need Dirt 2 (because I already have it) but I will post backgrounds anyways.


























































EEEEEEPIC WIIIIIIIN!!!

----

And here's my entry:


----------



## hotmando

my entry, hope i win. never played it before.


----------



## Brummie

Not Jessica, and just slightly the wrong size, But this is my favourite wallpaper atm...


----------



## cordawg92

I am just here to give some awesome wallpapers








btw, sorry if my post is insanely long.

EDIT: actually. Im in on this one lol


----------



## whipple16

best i got... I can share a bunch of 3200x1200 if you like...


----------



## bluebunny




----------



## Rocket7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 









Cant find you on steam whats your name again


----------



## KoolGuy

Beat This *****es!









Where do i claim my prize?


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## Snoopykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Beat This *****es!









Where do i claim my prize?


herp derp I so cool I are make .gif

only problem is it's not 1920x1080, and if you make that your desktop it will just be one of the frames.

This is my entry:









Enjoy sir. If you find this to be the best please give me the code. I will be forever grateful!









EDIT: I have more but I (unlike all these other people) can read and I see that you only want 1 image. If you decide to give me the code I am more than willing to provide more pictures. All of which at the appropriate size (1920x1080).


----------



## venom55520

http://www.skins.be/jessica-biel/

there you go buddy, as much jessica biel as you want


----------



## zomgiwin




----------



## Blackhawk4




----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snoopykins*


herp derp I so cool I are make .gif

only problem is it's not 1920x1080, and if you make that your desktop it will just be one of the frames.



LOL you failure. I put it on 1/2 the res that way you can see it on your web browser. It was a batch render so all he has to do is throw in the 60 frames and make windows cycle it every 10 seconds... YOu think im that stupid... Herp derp

I guess this would be a good time to tell the guy i might need to help him set up this moving theme and that i can customize it for him.


----------



## laxhockey1563

I know you only want one or whatever, but I figure the more the merrier right? So I was just messing around with the OCNlogo real quick too.

Here's the links:
One
Two
Three
Four
Five
Six
Seven

These are my favorites:

One









Five









Seven


----------



## NFSxperts

Instead of searching for jessica wallpapers online and posting them here, I'll upload the one i'm using, resized to 1080p


----------



## KoolGuy

^^^lololol


----------



## sharpshoooter82




----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## keitare




----------



## voodoo71

Here is one I found.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Favorite as of now


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## KoolGuy

8 Min till no more entries?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

http://www.hdwallpapers.eu/wp/3d-wid...-1920x1080.jpg

I really need a new game for my 470!!! That and I've ran the races on the demo about 40 times, haha


----------



## Snoopykins

*crawls up in corner and wishes for dirt 2*

I've never played a Direct X 11 game because I have very low income, but I do have a Direct X 11 card.


----------



## antmiu2

lol i jacked all backrounds


----------



## Pankie

Just got home from a crazy party sorry guys. picking right now, winner will be announced and pm'd the code!


----------



## Pankie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*












Victor.

Sadly, not many great backgrounds of jessica. but this takes the cake. I'll pm you the key in the morning!

Thanks all for playing.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pankie*


Victor.

Sadly, not many great backgrounds of jessica. but this takes the cake. I'll pm you the key in the morning!

Thanks all for playing.


What! Thats like the 3rd one on google..

I actually made mine and it took like a hour!

And it a entire theme not just a .gif









Im a sore loser i really thought i had this one.


----------



## Snoopykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


What! Thats like the 3rd one on google..

I actually made mine and it took like a hour!

And it a entire theme not just a .gif









Im a sore loser i really thought i had this one.


Ya when I Googled I picked between that one and the one I submitted, I was going with that one till the last second I changed my mind.. and while taking my time deciding he posted! DANG if only I didn't change my mind!

I picked the one I did because I figured the OP wouldn't want a regular dark background really dramatic picture because that's what everyone else submits so I went with a brighter one. Dang my decision making process.. shoulda trusted my gut on this one.


----------



## pjBSOD

http://wallbase.net/

Click the magnifying glass, choose your resolution.

Have a blast.


----------



## Pankie

KC yours had a lot of effort put into it but realistically it would be a disastrous wallpaper for me to watch







I'm really sorry but it was all about the sexy jbiel !

I'm thinking about posting up BF2, BF2 Europe, BF2 Spec ops and BF2 Asia but I'd have to either ship the discs or suggest you download the game and use my legit keys.


----------



## cl04k3d

I would have used that one. Sadly, it was the 3rd or fourth one on google, so I decided to search for a better one.

So grats to the guy who picked the first one he seen google searching!


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pankie* 
KC yours had a lot of effort put into it but realistically it would be a disastrous wallpaper for me to watch







I'm really sorry but it was all about the sexy jbiel !

I'm thinking about posting up BF2, BF2 Europe, BF2 Spec ops and BF2 Asia but I'd have to either ship the discs or suggest you download the game and use my legit keys.

Well that the thing i made it into a .Gif that way you can see it on the site. What it atually is a batch render. Or ~60 1080 renders of the image organized to be used as a theme. So every 10 seconds you would go frame by frame. It looks decent i tried it on my PC. See now i also mention Highly customizable. I could remove add photos add 3d objects (Remove your name from it if you didnt want it) Its not a photo shop trick.

{Was working on this since}









(IM only 1/2 way done still need to fix reactor a bit then reconstruct him)


----------



## lurkingdevil

Is it just me, I can't even see hybrid's wallpaper..


----------



## Tekgun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil* 
Is it just me, I can't even see hybrid's wallpaper..

It's just you that was the best one imo


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tekgun* 
It's just you that was the best one imo









Bah!


----------



## lurkingdevil

All I see is a blank post, seriously. Anyone mind reposting it?

Refreshed the page like 3 times now.


----------



## .:hybrid:.




----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 









This time you uploaded it from your pc right?
It shows up in this post.

I still can't see your first post, just blank, tried in two web browsers.


----------



## phillipg10




----------



## .:hybrid:.

so when will I receive the key? do I need to send my steam address?


----------



## Pankie

Sent


----------



## Sin100

Attached.

EDIT: bah, only read the op.


----------



## Man O' War

Pppft, none of these are big enough for my Acer's...:-B


----------

